# A tail of true love



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

That is too awesome!! Says the love between human and dog so beauifully. So sweet, charming, and funny! I am gonna have to share this on facebook with all my dog loving friends. Thank you fjm!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Nothing says "I love you like..." Too right!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a charming way to do a PBS! Now if we could only get that message across to the people who don't 'scoop'..........sighhhh


----------

